# Keeping them out of the chicken feed - UPDATE w/pic.



## Cinder

My only concern with having my ND's with my chickens was that I've been told goats should not ever eat chicken pellets. For three weeks we've kept them out of the chicken coop where the chicken feed is in a hanging feeder. Today, they figured out how to get in there and actually did eat some feed! Not a lot but they got to some in the feeder. Do I need to panic?

I need help from those of you who keep your goats and chickens together. How do you keep the little goats away from the chicken feed? The pophole door is only 12x12 but that's plenty big enough for ND's. How do I let the chickens go in and out (for food, water and to lay eggs) and keep the goats out? 

I put a 2x4 in the middle of the pophole door but that didn't even slow them down. I need help ..


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Keeping them out of the chicken feed ... I need your help.*

well I dont' house mine together for that reason.

Can you place the feed in something with a cover on it so the goats can't reach through it? or like on the otherside of the fence where the chickens have to reach through the fence for it but the goats can't reach it?

No a little bit of chicken feed is no reason to panic. If they get soft stools give them a couple ccs of pepto and they should be fine in a couple hours. But that may not even happen.


----------



## liz

*Re: Keeping them out of the chicken feed ... I need your help.*

The little bit that they got probably won't hurt them, maybe give them soft stool tomorrow. Goats are rascals aren't they? I don't have chickens but I grew up with them as well as goats on the farm, my mom always had the bigger breeds and I can remember her fighting toget a stuck goat out of the hens door...they would get wedged with their heads and shoulders in the coop but couldn't go further in nor could they back out....it definately was a fight! With Nigi's though I'm sure that since yours got a taste of the feed they will be even more persistant about getting back in. You might be able to tack chicken wire over the door and just cuta big enough space for the chickens to get through, maybe even some heavier welded wire or hardware cloth for a sturdier "screen"...just be sure to bend the sharp edges back.


----------



## cjpup

*Re: Keeping them out of the chicken feed ... I need your help.*

I throw out a half cup of layena on the ground for my chickens everynight and the goats eat it to. Its never caused us any problems. I just make sure I dont throw out enough for everyone to get a whole lot.

CJ


----------



## luvmygoats

*Re: Keeping them out of the chicken feed ... I need your help.*

I've been having the same problem with our goats getting into the chicken coop here. We house our chickens in on corner of the barn and the goats have the rest. Every morning when i let the goats out of their pen they go straight for the chicken coop. We even made a separate door for them in the back and the goats found that. Yesterday our three month old doeling had gotten her head through the side of the chickens water bucket (5 gallon bucket with a laid down half moon cut in both sides) and was running around the yard with the bucket on her head and her mother closley behind yelling baaaaaa! lol I can't make the door much smaller because our also use it. So the next thing is too let the goats out in the morning while keeping the chickens in, then putting the goats back in their pen so the chickens can come out in the afternoon. the goats have eaten alot of chicken feed and it really hasn't bothered them at all. It's just that they don't leave much for the chickens.


----------



## goatstafson

*Re: Keeping them out of the chicken feed ... I need your help.*

My goats have gotten into chicken feed so many times I have lost count. We solved the problem my putting a fence around the chicken feeder that had 2X4 openings. This is small enough that goats can only get their tongues through, but the chickens can put there whole head through. The goats get a few scraps of chicken feed, but less than a teaspoon.


----------



## goathappy

*Re: Keeping them out of the chicken feed ... I need your help.*

Before I figured out how to keep my kids in the barn they were always in the chicken feed. They never got the runs from it but I really didn't want them in there. I put panels up(hog panels) so that they couldn't slip through the holes and get out. If you have hog panels, they might be just tall enough that your babies don't jump over them but the chickens could still fly over them. Otherwise, if your kids can't fit through cattle panels use those.


----------



## Cinder

*Re: Keeping them out of the chicken feed ... I need your help.*

I did it! We finally put together a way to keep my goats out of my chicken coop. It took us a few tries, these goats are sure smart and very determined! Here's a picture of what we did that worked... it would have much easier if my goats were larger, my little girl can sure fit through some small areas.

We did have to take the chicken ramp off to the pop hole door as my little girl was still able to get on her knees and using the ramp, push herself through this maze. Once we took the ramp off she can't jump up and get through it anymore! Hurray!!

From the outside...









From the inside before we added the last 2x4 on the right hand side to make taller sides. The shorter side didn't stop them...


----------



## StaceyRosado

lol! they certainly can be determined!

So the chickens jump on and then in I take it


----------



## Cinder

Stacey asked:


> So the chickens jump on and then in I take it


 Yes.


----------



## liz

Now THAT took some "brainwork"! LOL Glad it's working for you......see, goats are "educating"! They make you think of ways to keep them in and out !! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

My chickens just flew up to the 2x4 at the top of the stall wall and flew down into the stall for chicken feed. That and when I was just feeding in the backyard they just flew up to the chainlink top rain and flew down into the backyard. I never have to do anything special.


----------

